# do u like these? (todays nails)



## makeupilove (Aug 25, 2016)

....its sugar coating by essence. Alone. Do u like them? Im not sure. But I was dreaming that polish today so I put it.


----------



## nailenvyuser (Aug 25, 2016)

Oooh!

Cute.


----------



## makeupilove (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you sweetheart!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teroni88 (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks very good!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## christyhughes58 (Sep 3, 2016)

Beautiful!!! I love it.


----------



## meticulousnails (Sep 26, 2016)

Happy Anniversary in OPI is my favorite color and it looks very similar, so I love it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juliafreitaslove (Oct 31, 2016)

Pretty shiny nails giving a feel of glitter effect. By the way, you are having nice nails regardless of the nails color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angela17 (Oct 31, 2016)

I love it, they are pretty simple and classic, but still have a dose of elegance.. Nice job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

